# Back from PV MEXICO sept 26th to oct 3rd



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Well I am back at my desk in Atlanta after a 7 day whirlwind tour of Punta Mitas fishing and fun. I fished 6 straight days on 5 different boats as follows....





Day one: We were booked on the TOPGUN with Juan Moll, but his boat was down and he was fishing on the KARMA ......so Juan put us on the PACIFICO and we fished with Manny's Brother Carlos and had Zinate and Nacho as deckhands. We ran out to the bank early , made bait and began trolling . First fish up was me and it was huge Pacific Sailfish, which ate a cabbie and put on a great show. After a few quick photos, we released the fish and got back to trolling. We lost another sailfish later on and then tried bottom fishng for Pargos catching one nice 45 pound Pargo , losing a bunch of others to the rocks.At one point I dropped down a butterfly jig down and on the first drop nailed a wahoo which ran so fast up under the boat and to the bow that i handed the rod off to my buddy Harry who was on the bow to reel the fish in. Harry made quick work of the small wahoo and i gaffed the fish to the captains amazement as he hadnt seen a Wahoo for some time. After that we caught some trash fish and basically ran out of time heading in around 5 ish. Ate at MARGARITAS and had fresh Pargo soup and BBQ Pargo....Thanks Hector!!!!



Day two: We fished with Zinate as captain and marco as our deck hand on a 2007 Lures 36 salon named "MOMBA NEGRA" with Ac ....Thank god as it was so freaking hot it was crazy !!!! we went to the rock and made bait which was hard. Baits out and the first bite is a huge Black Marlin for Harry that ate a huge bonita. The fish came up right at the strike and put on a good show right next to SALTY. The fish then sounded and came unbuttoned after 20 minutes in the harness "OUCH" as this fish was well over 500 pounds .....after that we farmed a nice sailfish on a way back cabbie, caught a nice 25 pound Dorado and a huge Rainbow Runner that my wife caught that was well over 20 pounds.We tried for Pargo but they won every battle that day and headed in around 5ish for Punta Mita. Finished the day with Dinner at Margaritas where i ran into the SALTY CREW.........getting SALTY for sure.....



Day Three: We had booked Mannys new 35 cabo "EL MATADOR" (which is nice as shit with ac ...beds the works), We fished with Manny's brother Carlos again and His father "POPPA" who was just awesome, what a nice guy.... This day was just me and the wife as Harry's date had the explosive gastric issues we all love Mexico for. Off to the Rock again , later this day as the guys were worried about all the huge logs from the huge rains. Baits go in quickly and soon after my wife is up on a really big Pacific Sailfish which she quickly dumped after the fish would not stay in the water. 15 minutes later we are on again and she gets the rod and another Sailfish is jumping all over the place. The fish did a series of summersults and got tail wrapped. After that the fish came up pretty hard and dead so in the boat came the sailfish and in the cooler it went. We trolled for a few more hours and then it happened for me as i was sleeping in the salon with the ice cold AC. I was awakened by poppa and ran out and grabbed the 50 with what they were saying was a Blue Marlin. The rod felt weird and i reeled real fast pulling the bonita that got hit to the surface with a steaming mad Marlin in tow . So whats a guy to do besides "free spool" quickly and feed the fish the bait........then in unison with the captain gunning the boat i slammed the lever to strike and game on !!!!!! the Marlin came up and put on a great show jumping like a mad man all over the place, then sounding deep right next to the boat. I put the reel in low gear and winched the fish up to find the same thing that happened to the sailfish...Tail wrapped again. We tried desperately to release the Marlin but it was just too much stress and hot water that did him in ..................."FUCK" two dead bills in one day ......Well in 25 years of billfishing i have never killed a single Billfish and here we had killed two in one day. All you can do is get the knife out and start the work on filleting the fish. After that we had one more Sailfish shot and that was it. We made off with 3 hefty bags of Marlin/Sailfish and left the rest for Poppa's Faimly and friends. I will say that i did eat some of both fish and it was very good raw, cooked and ceviche ....I was suprised at how good both were, but was really bummed none the less.....



Day four: saw us on the "EL MATADOR" again with the same crew. We went to the rock again and this time it was hard to make bait. We eventually did and then trolled all day till i couldnt take it any more and asked if we could fish for Pargo. We rolled in close to the rock and caught two nice Barred Pargo and lost sevral more to the rocks. We also caught some junk fish on poppers and left the rock early when the boat deveopled a charging issue.Had two kilos of lobster for dinner at Hector's and went to bed early.



Day five: Opted to fish later (10 am) with Lorra for Roosters aboard his panga "FORTUNA" and was not disapointed . This day was by far the best day for rooster fishing ever as i caught over 50 on poppers to 30 pounds. I caught all but one on stick baits and had so much fun watching these rosters come up in shallow water right on the beach in gangs attacking our lures. My wife caught 10 or so , and Lorra and Largo each caught a few. This was the best day of fishing we had and the best fun with our old pals Lorra and Largo.



Day Six: I was lucky enough to catch a ride with Bogii on his 600 hp Mirage 34 "TIGERLILY", needless to say we made it to the rock in record time was also lucky enough to have one of JT's crew members "MOZ" in the boat as well. Both being a wealth of knowledge , I learned a lot from both. We made bait in some huge ground swells and deployed them onlty to be shut down totally for the entire day. To make matters worse, I didnt feel good at all as i was now developing the beings of explosive gastric issues and rumble tummy. Bogii came to the rescue as he had some Mexican remedy for me and i was as good as new by noon. We decided to run into the beach late afternoon and try for a rooster to make something of the day catching one lone rooster in the surf before bogii brought me home to Mita. i cannot say enough about how nice the Mirage looks since Bogii bought her . He has totally transformed my old boat into the most Modern/Fastest center console in all of Mexico !





That was it for the trip , 6 straight days of fishing in paradise with family and friends, what else can a guy ask for......enjoy the pictures.........till next trip Pendulous


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds like a great trip. I have to wonder if Salty was dropping some of my jigs. I sponsored them this year.



I see Karyn this weekend. Hopefully she doesn't bite like that dog


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Eastern Tackle (10/5/2009)*Sounds like a great trip. I have to wonder if Salty was dropping some of my jigs. I sponsored them this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I see Karyn this weekend. Hopefully she doesn't bite like that dog




You mean i could have been dropping some of your jigs instead of shimano's :doh



Karen is really nice, you will be fine......As for the "Dancing Dog" thats a whole other story.....





Talk soon, Mike.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

I cant wait to go on a trip down there. That looks sick..


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Matt09 (10/6/2009)*I cant wait to go on a trip down there. That looks sick..


If you want to go and need info on how and where ..please ask as i have this place wired !


----------

